
Show HN: Online Simple Linear Regression Calculator - webdva
https://webdva.github.io/online-linear-regression-calculator/
======
webdva
This is a minimum viable product that I made for an HTML5 based simple linear
regression calculator that can work in your web browser. I intend to iterate
on the design as the project was only born three days ago.

